# How vute is this Christmas ornament?



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/yarn-basket-ornament


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Darling... I have to do some of those....


----------



## TinaBW (Nov 20, 2012)

Very cute. Love it.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

I'll have to make these for my knitting group this Christmas. Will be much quicker than last years gift which was crocheted angels. Thought I would take a break from knitting last year and show them I'm not a one trick pony ;-) !!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Those are so cute....what a great gift for the swaps!


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Just in the knick of time to add to the Christmas knitting starts! Thanks a bunch! :thumbup: :wink:


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Have it bookmarked. In my Christmas collection. Thanks so much.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

What a great site! Thanks for posting. I am making the basket of yarn ornament for my knitting friends this Xmas. I bookmarked the site because there are hundreds of free patterns. Thanks again.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi CarolfromTX, thank you for the little bag pattern, I can think of loads of things I can put in them, and its another way to use up part balls of yarn. Tessa28


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, the bag is just to cute!


----------



## grandma shirley (May 7, 2013)

Thanks! I'll make them for the people in my knitting group.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Cute so will be on my to do list, thanks.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

CarolfromTX said:


> http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/yarn-basket-ornament


I just found the baubles (round glass ornaments) done in crochet that would look so nice in that basket and they're gorgeous! I don't remember where I got them, some crochet craft e-mail, but I have saved the instructions and pictures in a MS Window file. If you want a copy, PM me and I'll e-mail you with the attachment. They are fabulous!


----------



## Toby (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for posting this for everyone. I saw the pattern a while ago and made several for little Easter gifts to go in the baskets of antique papier mache rabbits. Expecting my first grandchild soon, so will be making more. They really are adorable. I did find rolling the yarn balls a tad fiddly, though, so bought some small wooden balls from either Hobby Lobby or Michael's and just wrapped and glued some yarn around them.


----------



## Easter Bunni (Jul 4, 2013)

Toby said:


> Thanks for posting this for everyone. I saw the pattern a while ago and made several for little Easter gifts to go in the baskets of antique papier mache rabbits. Expecting my first grandchild soon, so will be making more. They really are adorable. I did find rolling the yarn balls a tad fiddly, though, so bought some small wooden balls from either Hobby Lobby or Michael's and just wrapped and glued some yarn around them.


Adorable and lends itself to many occasions, as you point out. You could also use little styrofoam balls to wind the yarn around. Might be a little lighter in weight?


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

cute, thanks.


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

That is cute!


----------



## CTSDSS5 (Jan 22, 2013)

That is so cute! I'm making them for gifts this year for my knitting group.


----------

